# Imitators, Petri Dishes, and Film Canisters



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

If one is planning to let the parents raise any tads, are petri dishes and film canisters necesary for imitator breeding? Do they make breeding more likely? I would prefer not to have visible film cans in my viv, though a petri dish under a cocohut might not be so bad. Will a plethora of bromeliads suffice? Are there other types of plants/surfaces (can have smooth fake rock surfaces on the background etc.) that would lend themselves to eventual breeding?

-GB


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Imitators will lay eggs on just about anything IME. BUT, in order for them to raise the tadpoles, they'll need lots of broms that hold water or film canisters so that the tads have an amount of water to grow in. 

I suppose it wouldnt hurt to add coco huts with petri dishes underneath them, but I doubt they would use them for breeding purposes at all since they are an arboreal species. 

Lots of broms and film canisters seem to be the trick to getting imitators to breed....

-Matt


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

McBobs said:


> Lots of broms and film canisters seem to be the trick to getting imitators to breed....
> 
> -Matt


Cool, thanks. Hoping that lots of broms and lots more broms will do the trick as well 

-GB


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I only use flim cans and they lay in and raise tads in them. They seem to perfer white but put both in as I have found tads in black ones also.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

frogmanroth said:


> I only use flim cans and they lay in and raise tads in them. They seem to perfer white but put both in as I have found tads in black ones also.


Vertical white film canister?


----------

